# Rele de 12 Voltios a tension superior



## torres007 (Ene 3, 2008)

Estoy diseñando una fuente que me de tanto 12 V para un rele como 5 para un micro. La parte de 5V la obtengo de un 7805 pero mi duda viene con el rele. He estado haciendo numeros y tengo una tension que va a oscilar entre 16.316V y 13.684V por el rizado, el rele puede aguantar bien esas tensiones o es recomendable que baje la tension a 12?

En tal caso, que me recomendais? no me gustaria usar otro regulador.

Saludos!


----------



## mabauti (Ene 3, 2008)

con 16V el relevador te va a durar poco. Intenta con 2 diodos en serie o con una resistencia de 1ohm 5W en serie. Lo mejor es conseguir el relevador a 5V ya que tienes disonible ese voltaje.


----------



## aguabba (Ene 3, 2008)

si... eso o poner otro regularor... xq no qeres poner otro mas?


----------



## El nombre (Ene 3, 2008)

12 x (mas menos 20%)= 14,4V a 9,6V
Tu V media es de (por el rizado) =15V Tienen razon Muy justo

Ahora bien 1omio 5 W ¿para que? es lo que no me cuadra.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 3, 2008)

cierto el nombre ,hice mal los calculos , sorry.

la bobina de los reles son de aprox 180 ohms y consume 150mA aprox
a partir de 180/(x + 180) * 15 = 12, entonces X = 45 ohms, una de 47ohms @ 2W estaria bien

el problema con esto es que se va a estar desperdiciando energia.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 4, 2008)

Ya se desperdiciaba mas con el 7805:
Iin ≈ Iout = I (La corriente de entrada y salida es casi la misma)
η = Pout / Pin (Así se calcula la eficiencia de conversión de energía)
η = Vout × I / Vin × I (tacho I)
η = 5 v / 15 v
η = 0.33 (33% de eficiencia de conversión)


----------



## El nombre (Ene 4, 2008)

Desperdiciando energia....? 

Eso si que no me cuadra. Me dejo la luz de la habitación encendida durante 5 minutos y me quejo de dos vatios. 

EstooooTe voy a pegar un tironzito de orejas eh mabauti!

Ahora le tiras la culpa a la calculadora... Las pilas..

En la R te apañas con que caigan 3V (demasie!) con una intensidad (ipotética) de 150 Ma
HAce falta una R de.....   TAchannnn  20 ohms
Ahora vatios  0,45W  
Joer que malo soy.   con 1 vatio va que se las pela

Ahora me tienes que explicar como has llegado a tus solución (para no hacerlo yo, claro esta)
Saludos
PD Te bajado 4 puntos para la siguiente prueba por fallar en algo tan elemental.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 4, 2008)

El nombre , la corriente es una propuesta en este caso sería la maxima permitida:

el circuito que se propone? es el siguiente


----------



## torres007 (Ene 8, 2008)

Entonces que seria mejor para obtener los 12 V, el regulador o el divisor de tension?

Habia calculado usar un transformador de 3 VA con 15 V en el secundario, con lo cual tendria una corriente maxima de 200 mA. Para alimentar a un rele, uno o dos reguladores, un DS1307 y un microcontrolador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Tambien podrias NO colocar nada.

Tu relee es de 12V, le sumas 0,7V de caida sobre el transistor que lo maneja = 12,7V

Tu fuente si no es de bastante capacidad 750mA o mas caera el voltaje de salida con el consumo del relee (Supongamos 0,5V) ahora tenemos 12,7V + 0,5 (Caida fuente) tenemos 13,2 V ya con esto andariamos cerca.
Restarle a la fuente sera lo mismo que sumarle al relee para considerar el voltaje aplicado a este.

Si a esto le sumamos el tipo de ciclo de trabajo (Cuanto tiempo encendido-Cuanto tiempo apagado.
Cuanto menor sea el tiempo TOn, el relee tendra menos tiempo de calentarce.
Con esa diferencia de voltaje (Fuente - relee 12V) el relee se podria quemar por sobrecalentamiento, y no por sobretension.

Resumen conectalo y ve que pasa, si notas que se calienta demasiado cconecta algo en serie, por ejemplo la resistencia de mabauti.
Si no notas calentamiento, dejalo asi.

Para medir temperatura usas el DEDO, no hace falta mas presicion que esa.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 8, 2008)

torres007 un suspenso para ti

15 v x 1,41 = 21,15V de pico

I si pones un secundario de 9 V?


----------



## torres007 (Ene 9, 2008)

A ver que me estoy liando, que tension tengo que considerar, la Vrms o la Vp?

Y por otra parte como estimo la corriente que voy necesitar? Tengo que ir considerando circuito a circuito? micro, regulador, puente de diodos, transistores, ... ?


----------

